# bait for rabbits



## robert21 (Jan 21, 2010)

i need to catch a rabbit and was wondering what is the best bait and the best way to catch one need one to help young dogs out thanks


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 21, 2010)

if you have a box put an onion in it


----------



## robert21 (Jan 21, 2010)

like just a old home made rabbit box. i would have never guessed a onion


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2010)

An apple cut into halves or quarters always worked well for me in rabbit boxes.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 21, 2010)

Dont put nothing in mine if you need a rabbit & dont mind the ride (Athens Ga area)  send me a pm & i will give you one catch at least 10 a week and release them on my Land. Oh yea we got around 50 boxes !!! LOL.... If you put apples possums are Guaranteed ....


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 21, 2010)

Best bait is a rabbit........no lie! Every time I tried to use bait, would just catch possums. Figured out that some traps would catch rabbits and others would't.  Bait had nothing to do with it. It was the rabbit smell of the ones that had been there before.

Few years ago I was at WAR with the rabbits. I couldn't shoot them because I had other houses close. Them darn things were destroying my green beans!

I put my pyrimid traps out and tried every bait I had heard of. Onion, apple cider vinigar, apple wedges, ext........and they would walk right past my traps to get to my greenbeans!

I had a female san juan at the time I had used as a breeder so I put her in that box and rubbed her all around like a powder puff. Let her sit in it for an hour or so......That night set the trap and had me a rabbit. I caught a rabbit every night after that for the next two weeks!
Rabbit.......best bait there is!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 21, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Best bait is a rabbit........no lie! Every time I tried to use bait, would just catch possums. Figured out that some traps would catch rabbits and others would't.  Bait had nothing to do with it. It was the rabbit smell of the ones that had been there before.
> 
> Few years ago I was at WAR with the rabbits. I couldn't shoot them because I had other houses close. Them darn things were destroying my green beans!
> 
> ...



Exactly right !!


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 21, 2010)

Bugs Bunny seem to really like CARROTS--- "{NAY, WHATS UP DOC}"


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2010)

robert21 said:


> i need to catch a rabbit and was wondering what is the best bait and the best way to catch one need one to help young dogs out thanks



Cawwots!


----------



## packrat (Jan 21, 2010)

*bait*

Granny Smith apples with salt on them. Serious


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 22, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere````````````````````````````````````````` `````````````````.>*

Miss Kool KAT. is 100% correct, they love the smell of another Rabbit!!

I have caught a bunch this year and  ever  year for the last 50 years for that matter, and she is right, they go inside the boxies for shelter and looking for Love in all the Right places!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 22, 2010)

There you go again D.R. with one of those songs????? Looks like I might have to call you preacher?????


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 23, 2010)

I take a pan and put under my san juan rabbit and catch the poop and pee.I pour it into a coffe can and add hot water to it and let it sit a couple days.When i set my traps i pour a lil bit of it on the platform and they come right on in.I freshen them up every couple of days with some more scent.Nothing like the smell of another rabbit!


----------



## round@windstream.net (Feb 23, 2010)

I use them good ole golden delicious apples. Use the peelings and cutup core and enjoy the rest for you. These live traps, like havahart, works  with the smaller size like for catching squirrels. You need to camo up the trap and after catching a few rabbits it seems to work even better...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere```````````````````````````````````.*

282, had me scared, there for a minute, when I first read that about all the stuff in your coffee pot, was afraid that you was making your morning coffee, before going too the U.S. P.P. Championship!!

Don't let the ARHA, Judges find out you been  drinking, that rabbit juice Coffee, at the first Cast.?

They made me take my bells off my hounds one time?

So I know, it would be illegal, to have anything that smelled like a rabbit on your breath~!!?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------

